# R-10 by Clever Moniker



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

I did a video review of the R-10 design by Clever Moniker. The review is first and then their is some shooting of the R-10 frame. The R-10 is a great design and a fun shooter. The free template is here http://slingshotcommunity.com/resources/r10-slingshot-template.23/


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I like that shape. I have been playing with the same design in 1/4 aluminum only with the recurve bend. You are right it just fits. Good shooting, you have really got that butterfly shooting down pat. I envy you guys that can do that.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks and cooool video/frame 
Cheers


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice looking shooter...Great Shooting~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Nice review sir and very good to watch someone shoot with such precision and a whole bunch of enjoyment!!!!

I especially enjoy your evil giggle when the can and water are sent flying.

99% of shooting should be fun and you certainly had some of that.

Thanks for showing that

Clint


----------

